

Bill Gates backs battery built for clean energy - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/05/gates-backs-clean-energy-battery.html

======
jws
Article does not explain the technology. This does a little…
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=storing-m...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=storing-
megawatts-liquid-metal-batt-2010-03-09)

Think "reversible aluminum refining" where all reactants and eltrolytes are
molten metal.

Heading for $50/kwhr, which means something like 1000 cycles to pay for itself
moving wasted energy to a sellable time period.

As for the investing, this may or may not be the right answer for energy
shifting, but the world is going to know the answer a heck of a lot sooner
thanks ton the investment.

